# portupgrade (or any other) with resuming download



## harishankar (May 6, 2010)

here's a problem. Half way through downloading a package or a port, it is interrupted by a power cut. Though the computer works fine, the network connection goes down and the download fails.

If I run portupgrade again, it starts from the beginning which is a huge waste of bandwidth and time.

Is there any way to ask portupgrade to resume downloading from where it left off the previous time? The man page gives me no answers.


----------



## sixtydoses (May 6, 2010)

If you know/remember when your `# portupgrade` stopped, this will give you some idea.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9358


----------



## paean (May 6, 2010)

Since I've switched from using portupgrade to using portmaster, I found one of the nice things is that it automatically flags each port as its upgraded. If the operation  is stopped and you resume, it notifies you that it can skip the ports already marked as complete and go from there.

Or simply run `# portmaster -R`.


----------

